# Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?



## MissZander (6. April 2007)

Hallo Leute !!! #c 

Ich suche wie oben beschrieben einen Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien, da wir nach Ostern gerne ein paar Forellen verhaften wollen. Da wir keinen Deutschen Angelschein haben, aber aus Mönchengladbach kommen wären wir auch bereit nach Holland  ( Roermond ect. ) oder Belgien zu fahren. Waren schon mal im Maashof bei Venlo, aber finden es dort zu teuer und etwas zu künstlich dort, Die Lustige Forelle habe ich auch schon über die Board suche gefunden, sieht auch prima aus nur ist am Mittwoch leider nicht geöffnet. Meine frage ist jetzt wo kann man noch in Holland, Belgien gemütlich Forellen verhaften ? Ein paar links, oder Infos und Preise wären echt klasse von euch, Fahren wollen wir am Mittwoch also nach denn Ostertagen. #6 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

MissZander wünsche euch allen schöne Ostertage und viele Eier !!! |supergri


----------



## hackebeil (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

also: montzen wäre da noch ein suchbegriff, allerdings nicht ganz so mein fall (anlage relativ verschmutzt), dann gibt is weywerts noch einen, bei bütgenbach. und noch ein paar kleine. geht doch im see angeln bei dem wetter ! ist doch schöner...


----------



## hannes (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Hi Miss Zander,

schau mal hier nach: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98322


----------



## MissZander (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Danke für die Tips !! Hat sonst noch jemand ne schicke Anlage in Holland umgebung ( Roermond ) ( Venlo ) zum anbieten ?


----------



## MellowD (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Hallo MissZander,

ich komme ebenfalls aus MG und hatte bis letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Mir hat es in Heioord ganz gut gefallen. 45 min Fahrt und zumindest ein Hauch von Natur.
Guckst Du: http://www.heioord.com/. 
Ich hatte mir damals 4-5 im Internet angeschaut und 3 persönlich besucht. Heioord war für mich der angenehmste. Wenn Du die anderen auch sehen möchtest sag Bescheid, dann durchforste ich meine Festplatte.

Viele Grüße und viel Spass.


----------



## MissZander (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Ja Prima das sieht da etwas klein aus aber schon gut so 5 mann wären wir und für 60 euro einen teich mieten hört sich intressant an, nur die sehen so aus als wenn dann am ende nur die 25 forellen drin sind die dann rein kommen lol


----------



## MissZander (6. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Aber wenn du noch mehr so sachen hast immer her damit 

mfg MissZander :vik:


----------



## krauthi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

*b. Nederland / Limburg*




Landgoed kasteel Rivieren (Nl-Klimmen)



Keijzersberg (Nl-Blitterswijck)



Maashof (Nl-Venlo-Boekend)



De Geulhof (Nl-Mechelen)

mehr gibt es nicht in NL Limburg


----------



## MissZander (7. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Danke für die links |wavey:  Welchen würdest du denn bevorzugen und wie siehts so mit denn preisen dort aus ? Sorry mein Holländisch ist sehr bescheident, und wenn ich versuch das auf denn seiten zu lesen ist das genauso als wenn ein schwein ins uhrwerk schaut :vik:


----------



## krauthi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

also ich fahre gerne zum geulhof
ist zwar nicht die schönste anlage  aber  für einfach mal ein paar forellen fangen    schon ok 
kostet 12 €  und es werden 5 forellen eingesetzt
ich werde morgen früh   mal wieder   dort sein (schonzeitüberbrücken)

gruß Krauthi


----------



## MissZander (7. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Hey okay dann kannste ja mal morgen hier sagen wie es war und wenn es da gut war werden wir dann mal mittwoch die reste von dir raus holen fahren :q


----------



## krauthi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

keine bange ich lasse keine reste drin |supergri |supergri |supergri 

dat dingen wird gnadenlos leer gefischt #: 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (8. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

so da bin ich wieder  und es war heute nicht so dolle
ich habe iegendlich damit gerechnet  das auf einen ostersonntag  dort mehr los ist   aber leider fanden sich inklusive mir  5 personen dort ein   also    wurden auch nur 25 forellen eingesetzt
davon habe ich 7 verhaften können   und die anderen haben auch  gut gefangen  
also das was reingekommen ist     wurde auch wieder  gefangen 
teurer  ist er auch geworden     er fragt sich jetzt 14 €


aber das soll euch nicht abhalten  dort mal hin zufahren 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## MissZander (8. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Danke schön für deinen bericht, denke mal wir fahren hier hin 
http://www.heioord.com/.  sieht nicht so weit weg aus von mönchengladbach und die teiche und preise sind auch ganz okay :vik:


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (9. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Hallo.
Ich selbst komme aus Kempen (Kreis Viersen).

Mein Freund hat einen Angelladen und sie fahren viel nach Holland zu Feedern.
Habe gehört das bei Lottum,das ist ca. 10 Kilometer hinter venlo von euch aus gesehen ein guter Forellenpark ist!

Ich fahre immer bis Arcen und dann für ein paar Cent mit der Fähre nach drüben.

Ein bekannter war letztes Jahr an dem Forellenhof und ist begeistert.
Da das Wasser im letzten Jahr so warm war das alle Forellen einmgegangen sind,haben sie Wels besetzt und alle haben gefangen wie die Irren!!!

Muß mal fragen wo es genau ist und wie der Name vom Forellenhof ist?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MissZander (9. April 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Holland oder Belgien ?*

Also das mit denn Welsen kenne ich vom letzten ja vom maashof denke das wird der park sein denn du meinst :m 
Also wir werden dann wohl zum http://www.heioord.com/NewFiles_D/Heioord.html fahren überlegen gerade einen teich zu mieten, die anlage sieht gut aus wirkt natürlich dort.Aber wenn wer noch tips und tricks hat habe ich auch nix gegen:vik:


----------

